# Core i5 Pc build Help or Suggestions needed



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi guys, I hope you are all doing well. I want to say thank you for anyone looking at this Post Thread and any help you are providing me is much appreciated. I personally know the time and effort that can be spent on these forums.

I have been busy lately and haven't been helping much in this Forum as I have been doing MRU school. Hopefully I can put more effort here (Not saying that because I am asking for help. .

Let's get to chase this intro is long enough .

Target: *Below £500*
Uses: *Basic gaming and video editing*

*Current Set up*

*CPU*

Currently installed is:

Name: *Intel Celeron 346*
Speed: *3.06 GHZ*
Socket: *LGA 775*

*Motherboard*

*P5sd1 - FM2*

LGA775 Socket and 533 MHZ FSB used. Nothing special.

*PSU*

Standard 400 Watt PSU. No brand.

*RAM*

1 GB DDR PC3200 RAM installed at 400 MHZ speed.

*Monitor*

Standard monitor. 19 " screen supporting 1024 * 768 pixels.

*GPU*

NVIDIA GEFORCE 6200SE TurboCache (256MB size).

A few other components such as Input / Output devices etc.

*Things I will use from this set-up*

Hard Drive which is *160 GB*
DVD ROM
Cables that will be the Power Cable, the data cables from HDD and DVD ROM.

*Things I have purchased already*


*CPU*

Intel Core i5 (750) 
Socket: LGA1156

Why? *This was the maximum price I could afford and I like the specification of it*.

Link: Amazon UK

*Graphics Card*

XFX NVIDIA 8800GT Alpha God Edition. 
Bought this for £35 Brand New from Ebay. Looked at many other websites and it was about 130, what do you guys think of this Graphics Card? also Windows 7 READY!

*Things I need help or suggestion with (Not purchased yet)already*

*Motherboard*

I have chose this motherboard because it is well priced and I believe provides alot of features, I get my Sound, Ethernet and also many other ports at the back. I am sure it will come with a IO shield (Back Plate). It has 8 pin CPU connector something I need abit help with.

What do you guys think?
Any suggestions?

Name: *ASUS P7P55D iP55 Socket LGA 1156 8 channel audio ATX Motherboard*
FormFactor: ATX
Price: *£96.68*
Link: Ebuyer UK

*Power Supply*

This is probably the bit I might need help the most, I would appreciate it greatly. I used extreme PSU calculator and gave me about 450 Watt requirement so I decided I might purchase the following, again anything wrong or not needed please inform me, I will not cry if it is not good enough.

*Choice 1*

Link *http://www.ebuyer.com/product/200490*

Main Features:

Watt: *750 W*
Complaince: *with ATX 12V 2.31 which is good*
Efficiency: *80 plus efficient* Something suggested here often
12V Rail: *60 AMP* I think which makes it 720 watt

Drawback: Only 3 device can be connected which is not too bad, then again you can split them using an adapter. Also one rail, what about this?

*Choice 2*

Link *http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159060*

Main Features: 

Watt: *750 W*
Compliance: *with ATX 12V 2.3*
Efficience: * 80 Plus*
12V Rail: Not sure couldn't find it. Maybe I didn't searcj enough 

*Choice 3*

Link: *http://www.ebuyer.com/product/135514*

Main Features: 

Watt: *650 W*
Compliance: * ATX 12V 2.2*
Efficiency: *80 Plues*
12V Rail: *52 AMP*

Drawback: Power might not be enough good fan size though. I heard there no graphics adapter cable. 

I personally like the cool master because I read it is 85 plus efficient and also has features that will turn it self off. But your opinions is more important and your suggestions. Otherwise no point in me posting this.

*Heat Sink*

Link: *http://www.ebuyer.com/product/176157*

Alot of people have good reviews about this and it is cheap and support LGA 1156.

*Case*

*Choice 1*

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/134828

It looks good but my sister didn't agree. I like the giant fan but I am worried as it is using molex 4 pin and if I buy the PSU above I might run out of it.

*Choice 2*

Link: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/150290

I like the LCD, god I get easily interested.

In terms of RAM I will just find one that matches or support mobo. I hope you guys help me with the PSU and also with CASE as I want it quiet yet cool as well.

Every effort has been made by the poster to keep this content interesting but sadly he has failed. The poster hopes no one beats him up for over used characters/ Thanks :laugh:

​


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Coolermaster is a "decent" PSU but not top quality.
The Chieftec is basically junk. 
The Corsair PSU is excellent.
The Asus ASUS P7P55D iP55 Mobo is a very good choice. The 8 pin CPU connector is required for Quad Core CPU's.
The AC CPU cooler is good.
Cases are a personal preference but but of those look to be very poorly constructed using light weight material. CoolerMaster & Antec are well made.


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks buddy for the post. I realised corsair is running at 650 w. I have checked and should be ok. Do you agree? Will it also allow future upgrade. Regarding case I will find a good one and post here.

I very co confident in taking components apart however I would still like to know if I'm missing something or any instructions I need to carryout with this CPU. I have arctice silver 5 which provides good quality. 

Anything else you can input will be appreciated before purchasing the products.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The coolermaster PSU appears to have voltage noise and ripple issues when loaded, it's made by Seventeam so that's not surprising.> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Cooler-Master-GX-750-W-Power-Supply-Review/917/7

The Corsair is the best unit you have listed there, the Chieftec is another rebranded unit maker unknown as they change makers often. 

How about this option> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/202782

The motherboard is a good choice.

Cases I've not used or seen either of the above but they seem pretty inexpensive which usually mean loud and flimsy, although more costly this is a decent case from that site > http://www.ebuyer.com/product/143854


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you wrench, I will go with that once the rest is purchased I will post images here. The psu is much more than I would pay but in the long run I will save money from electricity bill. Now I just need to make sure dverything will work i.e. Compatible. I will install windows 7 so I have been checking the hcl.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What are you considering for ram?


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi, I have chosen this. I know it is not the best but I am slowly going over my budget. Latency is not very good but not too noticeable as I am not extreme or usual gamer. In regards to over clock what do you think?

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Chosen what?:grin:


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

Am such an idiot. Sorry on the iPhone.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/169489


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's ok your going to use 2 sticks correct?


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey buddy. Yeah I will get 2 stick.

I know which I would like to have due to many of it's spec, however seen as you are far more experienced in this. Which one do You suggest, I may not go with it but curiosity on this occasions has blinded by my hold of situation.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Given a choice I would use the 2gig Ocz sticks> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/173933
(I think that's what you asked?)


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

Hanks dude. I think I will stick to something cheaper. I will go with 2 gb of ram posted in my previous post.

The sped and performance you posted is very nice. Like my dad says you pay for what you get. I might have a quick peek on eBay. I will be caution though.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea I like to over spec a little keeps from having to upgrade too often

2 gig will run just fine for 95% of the users out there, the new system will outperform your older system you won't know/see the difference in the ram spec unless you try to push a overclock.


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi, it is a good thing to get powerful equipment now because in a yeArs time it will start to fade in the background.
I have really done much comparison with my pc to components I have just ordere. I think a 50 percent increase. Also if you are not familiar you have to use a few formulas especially when it comes to comparison of fsb to qpi. I was burning some home videos using convert x to DVD which detected my pc as one physical core and one logical being the thread. It an hour for 700 mb file, I wonder how fast it will be with new one.

I am planning on overclocking but I usually like to use the products a little while before doing so. The most I might go upto maybe 3.0 ghz.

I might make a thread post on that In the future.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Going from a single core CPU to a Quad depending on the rendering software you may see a 75% improvement in rendering times, Video rendering is one area Quads shine because each core can render a frame without having to wait for data from another so it speeds up the process greatly.


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you, in regards to motherboard installation. I have purchased anti static wrist band, however I do't have ant esd mat. I have used the mobo card board box before as it does produce electricity and this should be ok


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The box is ok to use I do it all the time.


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

ok, thanks for all the help. The left over parts are arriving next week. I will post then. Have a good time till then. :wave:


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi again, when I ordered the product I received an Email saying that the PSU is no longer available from the website .

I might get it from here.

http://www.saverstore.com/product/2...-XT-750W-Cable-Management-ATX-PC-Power-Supply

This looks like it is semi modular is that correct?

Basically I don't really want any non modular psu, it is cheap but it is very untidy. The one above looks like a semi modular. What do you think?

Also I am not 100% sure if this will fit the case. I know that it is an ATX but I would like to be reassured though.

Anything else in the same price range?

thanks.


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

I think this website have a good offer.

http://www.overclock.co.uk/product/Thermaltake-750W-Toughpower-XT-Modular-W0229-PSU_19641.html


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes that's a modular supply, and the price for a Tpower is pretty good.


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

I hope I am not spaming this forum by posting so many replies. :laugh:

I just wanted to thank you again for your help. I have learned so much already. You can never say you know enough you should always keep learning. I didn't even know what modular or non modular PSUs' were until today. Or about 80 Plus efficiency or 4 pin or 8 pin power connector difference.

I am going to order it from OverClokers because they have an excellent price for it. 

I am still going to do abit more research before I order it tomorrow to make sure it has all the safety features described in the PSU purchase guide.

If I have this right a computer using 500 WATTS at 80% efficiency is using 625 WATTS. Which means it is using 125 watt more. Same PSU running at 90% efficiency would be using 555 and if it was 100% efficient it would use 500 watt. Something not yet possible.

The PSU has 4 pin power and also 8 pin which is good. I believe all new motherboards use the 8 pin, if I am correct.

Also what does this mean 12 + 2 phase power design, read somewhere about it being important in regards to over clocking but not very clear though.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 80% number is the efficiency in the conversion of power, in simplified numbers a unit drawing 100w from the wall that is 80% efficient will output 80w a 90% efficient unit will output 90w the more efficient the unit the less heat is produced because in a power circuits inefficiency is usually lost in heat. another way to express it is that a 80% efficient supply uses 20% of the power from the wall to produce the current for the PC a 70% efficient supply uses 30% of the current consumed form the wall to produce the power needed by the PC.


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Wrench, sorry for the long delay was very busy. I just wanted to thank you once again for you generous help. 

A couple of photos I have uploaded, not the most interesting.

I am still looking to buy a monitor, DVD RW and also keyboard and mouse. Hopefully will buy it next week.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you had it up and running?


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

The XFX 8800 GS is slightly louder than my old graphics card.

The CPU temp is running about 30 Idle and 40 on full load. (Prime 95 got it to about 55)

The Graphics card is running about 49 it was running 30 but I had the two fans from the antect both set to low as it can get slightly loud on medium.

The Mobo temp is also about 29/33.

Regarding the monitor and other devices, I have posted some links and would be happy if you could tell me what you think of it?

What do you think of this?

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/195154

Resolution is perfect for gaming but not good for HD content though!


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Have you had it up and running?


Yeah it is running lovely on Windows 7. I have all my programs installed and it is awesome. I converted a movie 700 MB AVI format in 10 minutes which I was quite impressed with.


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

This one seems nice as well

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/166591


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I've used a few of these Hans-G units not bad for lower priced Monitor> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/142542


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

good choice still looking at all the spec it should be ok for gaming.


----------

